# CatBrat's living room setup



## CatBrat (May 20, 2010)

I'm a regular over on the axiomaudio.com site.

My speakers are all from axiomaudio and consist of:
Mains: M22 on-wall, and M22 bookshelf
Center: VP150 in/on-wall and M2 bookshelf
Sub: EP350
No surrounds yet
Speaker wire: Axioms 12 gauge.
Banana plugs from Axiom and Monster.

Receiver: Pioneer Elite VSX-21TXH 7.1
Blu-ray: Sony DBP-S580
Surge protector: Monster MP HTS 1600 8 outlet Power Center
TV: Samsung LN37C550 37" LCD
Remote: Logitec 1100 touch screen.
TV Signal: I use an external UHF antenna.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nicely done! What color is the wall - I really like that!


----------



## CatBrat (May 20, 2010)

Thanks. This is about the first picture where the color is more accurate. It usually comes out pink.

The color is named "Clay Pot", and I bought it at Lowes. The rightmost light colored wall is painted in "Chopsticks" I bought from Sherwin-Williams.

I'll have to check out your build thread when I have more time. I currently have 4 projects (at least) going on at home. Just waiting for some money to continue them. 1) Foundation repair, 2) Bedroom to Office, 3) Small Home Theater #2 downstairs from room pictured, 4) Fireplace social room.

The room pictured has been an on-going project as I have money to work on it. I'd like to eventually add 3 QS8 Axiom audio surround speakers, to make it a 6.1 system. Then mount the bookshelf M22's where the on-wall M22's currently are, and add Axiom M50 towers under them. Also swap out the 37" for a 47" Visio LCD. Then I'd consider that particular project done. One optional thing else I could do to it is swap out the VP150 center channel for a VP160 in-cabinet design after it becomes available. Still in development stage. But, I got to stop somewhere, I can't keep pumping money into this one project. The shelves were the last addition. I had to move the movies somewhere to clear out a work area for the bedroom office.

This project (pictured) has come a long way from the original wall mounted TV and sound bar I was going to do. I just couldn't find a sound bar I liked.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice speakers. Much like my self your next best upgrade would be a bigger room. No doubt, you going to get your moneys worth out of that room and always be in the "sweet spot". Although I would try 6.1 I don't think you will think its a big difference. How bout wall treatments are you going that way? I bet something like this would be cool GIK ArtPanel™ I have been over at Spoonflower and am considering DIY custom movie poster wall 4-6 treatments for front and back of room. Tried the whole blanket hang test for a day and got a good impression, but not about to hang moving blankets too much of a fire hazard and ugly.


----------



## CatBrat (May 20, 2010)

This particular room doesn't need wall treatments. There are curtains to most of the left and an opening into the dining area to the right.

I currently have a 3.1 system, so I think a 6.1 would be a big improvement. The reason for the 6.1 instead of a 5.1 is because I have to mount the L and R surround about 3 feet in front of the listening position. Which is approx half way between me and the TV. (Curtains to the left. Opening to dining room to the right.) And another surround in the center back position. (Only center spot available because of another window). It wasn't until recently that this particular mounting option idea dawned on me. Before, there just wasn't anywhere to put them. Definitely not an optimal layout for the surrounds. But I think better than no surrounds.


----------

